# Hexe 7 months



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

She is no show dog, but Im still going to show her







Any critiques? Not the best stacks, but the best ones I was able to get.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, she's so pretty!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very pretty girl Kristi.. she looks a lot like her brother Hawke.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is gorgeous! great coloring, nice dark eyes, looks to have a good ear and tail set, great pigment- i am no professional but she is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's gorgeous! I'm no expert, but in the second picture, her left back foot is to far stretched out. The hock is suppose to be straight, no leaning.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

She is beautiful and if she was my dog I'd be proud to show her


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gosh she's ugly as ****... you best send her up to me... LOL!!!

Naw, she's lovely. Beautiful rich color strikes me first. Beautiful head (but she needs to open her eyes when ya take pictures!) Nice level top line. LOVE the nice tight feet... gawd the show lines could use some of that! She's still a pup, so will develop a deeper chest as she matures, and maybe a bit more posternum. A smidge long in loin, but not bad as her back looks like it will remain firm while moving. For showing in conformation they'd want more angle in the rear... specifically more length in the midleg from Stifle to hock, but would rather see a well balanced dog who's strong than one more angled who doesn't have the muscle/tendons to hold it together while moving. 

Overall a great start... and I hope that Ikon is as nice.. LOL


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

beautiful Puppy how much does she weigh?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry but I just had to do this..... 

No, no, no, I don't want to - you can't make me look, no, no, no.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i like her topline (my preference), tho most would probably like to see a better rear...
she's got excellent color & pigment... nice substantial head... great ear set... GREAT FEET... and she's a cutie to boot


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks







I really like her











lol @ Val







that prob was what she was thinking.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Hexe now at 9 months*

9 months now.. filling out a tiny bit... I'm planning to show her in the middle of June


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Hexe now at 9 months*


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Hexe now at 9 months*

Wow, lookin' good!


----------

